# Spreadsheet that you use



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anybody use a spreadsheet that they use for Uber? To keep track of everything.

And if so, can you upload a blank one for me? I'm not that computer savvy. 

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have one that keeps track of everything. It's an excel workbook too large to upload. If you have MS Office 2010 or later it will work. PM me your email if you want it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> Does anybody use a spreadsheet that they use for Uber? To keep track of everything.
> 
> And if so, can you upload a blank one for me? I'm not that computer savvy.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


POST # 1/CantThrowCantCatch: In the
Forum "Pay"
UPNFer TomP provides a Virtual
Spreadsheet Clinic :

https://uberpeople.net/posts/476573

Mentoring Bison: Notices things.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I have one that keeps track of everything. It's an excel workbook too large to upload. If you have MS Office 2010 or later it will work. PM me your email if you want it.


POST # 2/OrlUberOffDriver: I think it
is Important to
point out to CantThrowCantCatch that
MY work in "Other" Forum would have
been Considerably more difficult
without Statistical Assistance from
this "Well-Known" with, now, 14.5 Months
of Contributions to UPNF.

Mentoring Bison: Since 7 DEC 2014.


----------

